# Memphis



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any Updates... I have heard the derby has started the 3rd series with 12 dogs.


----------



## Frank B (Sep 24, 2003)

Derby 1st and 2nd series was double - double, run back to back.

Open - Indent triple, middle and RH retired. Should get thru land series today.

Frank


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

derby results:

1) Beat the Rush 
2) Hawkeye's Sea Wolf 
3) Barton Creeks Sharp Shooter 
4) Hardscrabbles Captain Morgan 
RJ) Duckmen's Brick House
J) Callem Killem and Cookem Kayla
HR Rebel's Awesome Andy Buckeye 
Willie Lee Robinson


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open finished about 5:45pm. 53 back to the second series. Rumor is that the 2nd will be a double land blind.  

Weather is PERFECT!!!!

SM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

GregC said:


> derby results:
> 
> 1) Beat the Rush
> 2) Hawkeye's Sea Wolf
> ...


Congratz to all....anxious to see if Cappy makes the 642 mile trip for the Derby tomorrow morning  

Aaron


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> GregC said:
> 
> 
> > derby results:
> ...


Elevates to a whole new level the term "chasing derby points" :!: 


John


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

No John there have been others that chased them with an airplane. I remember quite a few years ago others doing the same thing. Does kind of drive the cost per point up though.

LT


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

I was there and mr. hillman did not wait for the results he was gone as soon as cappy and him finished. That leads me to believe that he was on his way to kansas.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Lonny you are correct! I was just visiting with Stan Safranski and he recalled someone from the NW flying down to run trials.

Greg, you are also correct. Just heard from Jayhawk and Mr. Hillman made it safely.


John


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

John,

Might have been Ken Lee. Wow having to stretch my memory but think dogs name was Painter's Daily Double? Dog was nat. Derby champion and held the record for a few years till Lottie beat it. Also I believe it was one of those dogs that won derby championship and never attained FC or AFC.

LT


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Lonny, you're right--Ken did own Painter's Daily Double. Dennis Luddington trained and ran the dog most, if not all of his Derby career. 
Paint was a good marker, just wasn't able to do it in the majors and was finally, if I remember correctly, sold to the Folsom's. We beat him a fair number of times with our little red fluffy dog, Apache as did Bill Woods with Pardner who was a gold fluffy.  :twisted: That was a great year for fast running, good marking dogs and a number of them were running in California every weekend.
Suzanne B


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Suzanne,

Wasnt there also another dog in contention at that time owned by Bob Crabb.(Also from the NW) But She went on to become a FC/AFC. This is tough because I should remember her name and was beaten by her a few times late in her career. 

LT


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Boomer???


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

OK folks,

Client running dog at jayhawk derby gave me report. Double long flyer down last. lost 2 dogs. Cappy had best job. 

LT


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I remember Bob Crabb having some nice dogs, but can't remember which was in the Derby at that time....1982 no, had to be '83, right? Shoot, now that means I have to crawl into the cubby and bring out all those old FTNews' and go searching because it's going to bother me till I figure it out. Someone save me the trouble and think of her name.
Suzanne B


----------



## JamieV (Mar 26, 2007)

Where is this happening at? I live in Olive Branch. Wouldn't mind going out to watch.

Jamie


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Near Hernando. Directions on entryexpress.net


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

29 back to the Q water blind in the morning. 1st series was a stand-out triple, left to right around the horn. Blind ran off to the left of the left (first) gun, that got a few answers, with a few "unnatural" no-no brush piles that needed to be challenged.

Am first and second was an interrupted double, with long retired with short flyer..pick up flyer, run blind under the arc of the flyer, and then pick up the long retired bird. Mixed work with a lot of answers.

The fun at the tailgate prevented me from getting complete callbacks, so I won't even attempt.

Absolutely the best weather one could hope for. Things are moving along smoothly in all stakes.

This one was dedicated to Charlie Bunn tonight (cheers).


----------



## Frank B (Sep 24, 2003)

*Open Results*

1st Bo - Maronge
2nd Blue - Kemp
3rd Weezer - Attar
4th Dash - Fogg
RJ Edge - Yozamp

Jams, 10, 51, 65, 82, 91, 97


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Any word on the Q?


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to David Maronge and new his new FC!

"Bo" is now FC/AFC Jamestown Perfect Ten. 8)


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Am results;

1st Dash-Lanier Fogg

2nd-China?-Susan Kretchel

3rd Diamond-Jimmy Darnell

4th Tera-Wally Riffle

Not sure about the JAMs.

Congratulations to all!


John


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

1st Dash-Lanier Fogg 
YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way To Go! Katie


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats to Lanier and Dash on the open 4th and 1st in the Am.Great weekend.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Congratulations to all who earned ribbons, but a special congratulation to Lanier and Dash.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Jim Pickering said:


> Congratulations to all who earned ribbons, but a special congratulation to Lanier and Dash.


Ditto!!!! 8) 

Paula


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Lanier and Dash. That is one fine litter; his litter brother, Glenda Brown's Trev, was third in the open at Kansas City last week. Nine pups in the litter Dash came from have either Hunt Test titles, QAA, or other FT placements.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congrats. to David Maronge and FC AFC Jamestown's Perfect Ten ("Bo").


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*1st Bo - Maronge*

Dang, that's pretty damn good! 

Good going on your new FC Dave. You can post training advice here anytime and I won't knock it.   

Hope you do well at the national.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrats to Lanier and Dash--What a strong showing.

Congrats to Susan &Condo, Jimmie & Diamond, and Wally & Tara.



Congrats to David and new FC AFC Bo.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Hugh congratulations to Lanier and Dash!!!!! 

I was running a dog in a MH and one of the judge's told me about Dash! The dog I was running is retired from trials and having some fun now, and he is Dash's Daddy! I was so excited they almost threw me out for my line manners!

In Dash's ten pup litter, nine have various hunt test titles with 5 being QAA, and the tenth has had some Qual finishes with a 3rd and 4th. 

Lanier has done a wonderful job with Dash. 

Glenda


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Big Congrats to everyone that took home ribbons this weekend! Also, congrats to the club for putting on an excellent trial. Birdthrowers, member help, logistics, and weather could not have been better. Finally, thanks to ALL (including those who didn't take home ribbons) for having guts to show up and take a shot at running a dog.

Matt G


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO DASH AND LANIER AND MISS GAYLE!!!!
YYYYEEEEEHHHHHAAAAWWWWWW!!!!
Oh, yeah, and Grandparents Brown and Pickering!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Lanier. Dash making that BIG swim in the last series of the Am was the kind of thing goosebumps are made of. Great weekend for the two of you.

Also congrats to Dave and FC/AFC Bo. Makes it very easy on the judges when your page has nothing but straight lines.

Thanks to the Memphis club for putting on a quality event. Mark Ingram and Tod Schaefer worked their butts off at the open to make sure everything went smoothly. Also thanks to whoever ordered that weather, could not haven been better.

SM


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> WAY TO GO DASH AND LANIER AND MISS GAYLE!!!!
> YYYYEEEEEHHHHHAAAAWWWWWW!!!!
> Oh, yeah, and Grandparents Brown and Pickering!!!!


What Becky said!! Wooohooooooooo!!

Pom Pom Regards-

M


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

A BIG CONGRATS to my brother from another mother David Maronge!!!!!
I guess David proves you can make an FC AFC training 2 days a week. 
If you are looking for a pup, David will be breeding FC AFC BO's mother "Sunny" to FC AFC Blue. Great amateur dogs. Line them up boys.


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats David! Great job.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Wat to go Lanier and Dash. :!: :!: :!: 

Way to go golden gang.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

A huge Congratulations to Lanier and Dash....what a weekend...what a great team. Ride the wave as long as you can!


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Lonny Taylor said:


> OK folks,
> 
> Client running dog at jayhawk derby gave me report. Double long flyer down last. lost 2 dogs. Cappy had best job.
> 
> LT


It appears as though he had the best job in all 4 series, seeing as he won. Wow, a 2nd in a Friday derby and a 1st in a Saturday derby.

8 points in a weekend ain't bad Regards....

-Matt


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Mark Sehon said:


> *I guess David proves you can make an FC AFC training 2 days a week.*


I'm very glad to hear that! Congrats David! That's one ell of an accomplishment.

Frank


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

delete


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

Just saw the results for all stakes on EE. Congrats also to Rick Mock for his jam in the Am. with Skeeter and 2nd in the Q with Cadillac.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! 

#69 Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH*** "Dash" , and Lanier!!

and to quote Becky! ..."and Grandparents Brown and Pickering!!!!" 

Awesome!! 

Golden Pom Poms all over the place this weekend...  

Judy

(thanks for the "heads-up" KG  ...)


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Glenda Brown said:


> Hugh congratulations to Lanier and Dash!!!!!
> 
> I was running a dog in a MH and one of the judge's told me about Dash! The dog I was running is retired from trials and having some fun now, and he is Dash's Daddy! I was so excited they almost threw me out for my line manners!
> 
> ...


"Daddy" as in FC/AFC Glenhaven HTRS MN Baronet FDHF OS :?:  

..can't help it... :roll: ...:the nine pups: (directly from K9 Data of course) 

IDA RED IN THE ZONE *** 
HRCH Ida Red Bad Moon Risen' MH 
Ida Red's Cheatin' Heart SH OA MXJ 
HR Ida Reds Terra Cotta CDX SH WCX 
Ida Red's Sweet Jen ** 
Ida Red Hot Chili Pepper SH WCX 
Ida Red Atr's Eclectic Ebby *** 
Ida Red's Georgia Peach *** WCX 
Ida Red's Lucy In The Sky *** MH 

and a very handsome offspring in.. 

McLean's Lord of the Rings SH*** "Zeus" Derby List, [email protected]/2yrs

..got carried away Pom Pom regards..  

Judy


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow, Great Week For The Fluffies!!   
We might have to get Judy some new pom poms, she's probably worn hers out with all the golden goings on this weekend. Congratulations Dash! 
Suzanne B


----------

